# 559                                                      CLOSED Turnips for 559!



## elora (Dec 1, 2020)

Accepting a cherry blossom bonsai/bonsai shelf, winter items, in game bells or TBT  let me know if you're interested and I'll send you dodo code.


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi I am interested, I don’t have much but I can give bells


----------



## elora (Dec 1, 2020)

Theoneandonlymegan said:


> Hi I am interested, I don’t have much but I can give bells


sure, whatever works! I'll dm you dodo code in a couple mins.


----------



## bumblybee (Dec 1, 2020)

Hey! I’d like to come over! I have a bonsai self!


----------



## elora (Dec 1, 2020)

bumblybee said:


> Hey! I’d like to come over! I have a bonsai self!


Yay! I'll DM dodo code in a minute. Sorry for the holdup, my internet needed to restart!


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 1, 2020)

I'd really like to come! I have a puppy toy, all the christmas tree dresses and holiday sweaters, and a bit of tbt. So you can choose what you want.


----------



## elora (Dec 1, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> I'd really like to come! I have a puppy toy, all the christmas tree dresses and holiday sweaters, and a bit of tbt. So you can choose what you want.


Some TBT would be awesome!  10-15? I'll dm you dodo code in a second.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 1, 2020)

Ok


----------



## xBlackRosex (Dec 1, 2020)

Could i come please? I can craft the Cherry Blossom Bonsai. I'll need to make two trips, if that's fine with you.


----------



## Suspicious Cupcake (Dec 1, 2020)

If you're still doing it, I can bring you a cherry blossom bonsai and give you some bells~


----------



## elora (Dec 1, 2020)

xBlackRosex said:


> Could i come please? I can craft the Cherry Blossom Bonsai. I'll need to make two trips, if that's fine with you.


that's totally fine! i'll dm code!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2020



Suspicious Cupcake said:


> If you're still doing it, I can bring you a cherry blossom bonsai and give you some bells~


yeyeeeeessss. dming code in a minute!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2020

last call!


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Dec 1, 2020)

are you still accepting people? edit: nvm im so sorry I'm cant read /ignore


----------

